

Ask HN: Virus scan service? - alexk

Hi All, does anyone know whehter there is a service for scanning files for viruses remotely?<p>E.g. you send them a file over https, they give you back a result.
======
SwellJoe
I'm curious why you'd want something like this?

ClamAV is among the top five virus scanners for accuracy, and it's free and
open source.

~~~
alexk
Cool, just did not know about this one

------
ivank
<http://virusscan.jotti.org/>

------
slackerIII
<http://www.virustotal.com/>

